

Google Engineer Allegedly Fired For Accessing Private User Information - ashu
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-engineer-stalked-teens-spied-on-chats-2010-9

======
tptacek
I posted this before (we auto-kill Gawker apparently, good for us) and found
an alt-link, and 'yanw called me out for promoting a story that trashes a guy
based on Gawker reporting. He was right. Can we wait for someone else to
confirm this?

[ _edit_ ... and Google just confirmed it. So, there you go.]

